# El dorado, ks  patmos lodge 097



## Jamesb (Apr 28, 2010)

I am already a member here (On the Forum) and have introduced my self already but was wondering if anyone was associated with the Lodge above.  My Great Grandfather was a member here and I am planning a Masonic visit as soon as I can afford to.


----------

